# Logo für Hundebäckerei



## Pepper21 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

mit Logo´s entwerfen habe ich leider nicht soviel Ahnung, und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Für einen guten Freund der eine Ich- AG gegründet hat soll ich ein Logo entwerfen. Seit einigen Tagen zerbreche ich mir den Kopf doch zu dem Thema Hundbäckerei fällt mir einfach nicht´s ein.

Der Dienstleistungsbereich umfasst das frische Backen von Hundekesken und anderen Leckereien ohne Chemie. Sowie der Verkauf von Hundehalsbändern.

Bin für jede Idee dankbar.

Grüße

Tigger21


----------



## chpa (26. Oktober 2005)

Was hälst du von einem Hund der eine Breze im Mund hat?


----------



## Pepper21 (26. Oktober 2005)

Die Idee ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich habe aber bedenken das es auf dem Briefkopf oder den Visitenkarten nicht wirkt wenn so stark verkleinert ist.

Aber schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Danke!


----------



## Duddle (26. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:

Warum sollst du, der du „leider nicht soviel Ahnung“ vom Entwerfen eines Logos hast, gerade dieses Logo erstellen? Warum sucht sich dieser gute Freund dann nicht einen echten Mediengestalter (es gibt ja genügend)? Das würde mit einem professionellen Ergebnis enden, würde ihm einen seriöseren Einstieg erleichtern und letztendlich wohl zu höherer Kundenfrequenz führen.

Ganz ehrlich, warum sollst du es machen?

Weil du es für ein Zehntel des Lohns machst? Dann aber bring erst deine eigenen Vorschläge! Setz dich auf deinen Hosenboden und skizziere deine Ideen, brainstorme vor dich hin. Aber einfach herkommen und sagen: „ich bin ja ach so unkreativ, macht mir mal, damit ich schnell und ohne Einsatz das Geld absahnen kann" (und so kommt es rüber) geht einfach nicht.


Just my two cents.

Duddle


----------



## Pepper21 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Duddle,

ich finde es echt schade wie voreingenommen du bist und das du nur an das Geld denkst.
Um hier Missverständnisse auszuräumen, ich mache es ihm umsonst. Mich hat er gefragt weil ich gelernter Bauzeichner bin und er meinte Zeichnen ist Zeichnen.

Aber von solchen Dingen habe ich keine Ahnung, ausser vom Häuser zeichnen mit CAD.

Um auf deinen Vorschlag mit dem Mediendesigner zurückzukommen. Wenn man eine Ich- AG gründet schwimmt man nicht im Geld sondern eher in den Schulden.

An einen Hundeknochen der wie ein Keks aussieht habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Pepper21


----------



## Duddle (26. Oktober 2005)

OK, dann gehen wir von dem Aspekt an die Sache ran. Wie gesagt, es kam für mich rüber wie "ich will nicht kreativ sein, darum macht mir mal".

Hast du dich schon über die Theorie des Logodesign informiert (Skalierbarkeit, Wiedererkennbarkeit, Verständlichkeit, etc.)?
Weisst du was es für unterschiedliche Arten von Logos gibt (Wort-Marke, Bild-Marke, Wort-Bild-Marke)?
Kennst du den Unterschied von Vektor- und Pixelgrafik (OK, das sicher als CAD-Zeichner)?

Verstehe erst die Theorie, dann brainstorme dich ins Nirvana und biete hier etwas an. Klar, die Verbindung von „etwas, das Hunde repräsentiert" und „Gebäck" bietet sich an. Aber wo bleiben Skizzen, Vorschläge… etwas, das zeigt das du dir wenigstens Gedanken machst?

Sieh das bitte nicht als Beleidigung, aber es gibt einfach mal viele, die sich in dieser Form fertige Logos/Flyer/kreative Leistungen erschnorren wollen.


Duddle


----------



## Pepper21 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Duddle,

schnorren liegt mir wirklich fern. Ich arbeite mich gerade durch die Seite http://www.designguide.at den Link habe ich hier im Forum gesehen. Die Seite ist echt gut.

Ich finde etwas mit Wort und Bild recht gut. Was hältst du von einem Hundekeks in dem der Firmenname steht, so als ob er eingeprägt wäre? Und der Keks in Knochenform.
Oder an einen Hund, ich habe mal einen in die Anlage. Hoffe es hat geklappt mit der Anlage.

Pepper21


----------

